# Amplifier going into protect - Alpine PDX-V9



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

I recently bought a Alpine PDX-V9 brand new and am having some issues with it. I rarely listen to my setup at full tilt, but I've never had this problem before. When I turn my 800PRS up to 55-60 the V9 goes into protect. 

It doesn't matter what type of music, or what source it's coming from. I've trying duplicating the problem and it seems to be very random. I've attempted to mute each band individually and it still does it. My voltage never goes below ~13.5, my ground it good. Eq is flat, all processing is off (Loudness and BBE), SLA is at 0, and just my time alignment setting and crossovers are setup. Only thing that's changed is the removal of the old JL amps and the addition of the V9. 

I called Alpine and they have no answers rather then possible clipping, but the 800PRS isn't supposed to clip until 61 and 62 on the volume. The gains are set very low. The tweets gain is at about 1/4, and the mid gain around 1/3. The only thing I could think of was that maybe the V9 can't handle the RCA voltage from the 800PRS? Could it maybe be the mids and tweets being over-driven? My JL slash amps never gain me a lick of trouble, EVER. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Did you swap out the original fuse in the distribution block in accordance with the Alpine amp?


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

robert_wrath said:


> Did you swap out the original fuse in the distribution block in accordance with the Alpine amp?


No I have not. I wouldn't think that would make a difference, but maybe.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Gotta tackle the obstacle from all angles.


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

robert_wrath said:


> Gotta tackle the obstacle from all angles.


Right and that's one area I overlooked. I'll change it out, but I doubt that's the problem. The V9 has external fuses so if that was a issue, it'd blow those anyhow. Or am I dreaming?


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Does the fuse amps in the distribution block match that of the Alpine mini amp fuse?


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

robert_wrath said:


> Does the fuse amps in the distribution block match that of the Alpine mini amp fuse?


I have a fuse holder up front, with a 150 in it, then wire right to the amp, no distribution blocks. The v9 has 2 40A, so no they do not match. I'll grab a 80a tomorrow from work.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

The fuse shouldn't be the problem. If you lower the amplifier gain, does it still go into protect? May want to check the impedance of the speakers/subwoofer to make sure those aren't bad thus causing the load to go under which the amplifier can handle. What is the final load on your subwoofer channel?


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> If you lower the amplifier gain, does it still go into protect? *May want to check the impedance of the speakers/subwoofer to make sure those aren't bad thus causing the load to go under which the amplifier can handle. What is the final load on your subwoofer channel?*


+1 This too.


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> The fuse shouldn't be the problem. If you lower the amplifier gain, does it still go into protect? May want to check the impedance of the speakers/subwoofer to make sure those aren't bad thus causing the load to go under which the amplifier can handle. What is the final load on your subwoofer channel?


I've lowered the mid and tweet gain and still does it. My sub band is usually -5 to -10 on my radio, so I doubt that gain has any effect, sub hardly beats. I'll check the impedance of them tomorrow at work. Final impedance is 4 ohm, or whatever the Re is of my Dayton Titanic, but it's a single 4.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

bigguy2010 said:


> I've lowered the mid and tweet gain and still does it. My sub band is usually -5 to -10 on my radio, so I doubt that gain has any effect, sub hardly beats. I'll check the impedance of them tomorrow at work. Final impedance is 4 ohm, or whatever the Re is of my Dayton Titanic, but it's a single 4.


The -5/-10 adjustment you're referring to is the sub level? If so, I would max it out or set it a bit below max to have flexabilaty. Maxing it out will give you stronger pre-out voltage which will also allow your sub gain to be lower. You'll have to redo gains...


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> The -5/-10 adjustment you're referring to is the sub level? If so, I would max it out or set it a bit below max to have flexabilaty. Maxing it out will give you stronger pre-out voltage which will also allow your sub gain to be lower. You'll have to redo gains...


Correct, sub level. I keep it this way so when I change genres or even songs I adjust accordingly. I'm just not into "loud" bass, that's the reason it's usually down. There is plenty of music I will listen to it at 0. I don't agree with maxing it out, 0 seems logical to me.


----------



## beachyetti (Oct 5, 2012)

could the 5 volt pre-outs to the rcas be a problem?? i've read somewhere a bloke had a similar problem, running the v9 off the pioneer deh-80. a few people commented that the volt pre-out to a max 4v gain was the problem. is this true??


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

beachyetti said:


> could the 5 volt pre-outs to the rcas be a problem?? i've read somewhere a bloke had a similar problem, running the v9 off the pioneer deh-80. a few people commented that the volt pre-out to a max 4v gain was the problem. is this true??


That was my only reasoning to why I'm having the issue, voltage is to high coming from the 800PRS. BUT PER Alpine, the V9 can handle 8V. Manual says 4v.


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Maybe you have a pinched RCA some place. Have you tried another amp to verify that?


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

Shinju said:


> Maybe you have a pinched RCA some place. Have you tried another amp to verify that?


No I have not, but nothing has changed since I've removed the JL amps and installed the v9. If there was something pinched I would've had problems with the JL amps, I would assume.


----------



## beachyetti (Oct 5, 2012)

bigguy2010 said:


> That was my only reasoning to why I'm having the issue, voltage is to high coming from the 800PRS. BUT PER Alpine, the V9 can handle 8V. Manual says 4v.


hmmm...i cant find anywhere on the interweb that says the v9 can take up to 8v, did u speak to Alpine? reason i ask, is i have a new V9 which i was going to match to the pioneer DEH-80PRS. this 'tech' hitch is what i am a bit suss of, and has delayed ANY purchase! hopefully you will have a win, and i will be good to go!!
can u recommend a better HU match to this amp??

has anyone else had a similar problem??
cheers


----------



## dylan199 (Apr 17, 2012)

What is you sub gain set to on the amp? I was having the same problem and it turned out to be the sub gain being a **** hair too high (just over half way). I then set it with a dmm (don't want to hear it guys, lol) and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## dylan199 (Apr 17, 2012)

beachyetti said:


> hmmm...i cant find anywhere on the interweb that says the v9 can take up to 8v, did u speak to Alpine? reason i ask, is i have a new V9 which i was going to match to the pioneer DEH-80PRS. this 'tech' hitch is what i am a bit suss of, and has delayed ANY purchase! hopefully you will have a win, and i will be good to go!!
> can u recommend a better HU match to this amp??
> 
> has anyone else had a similar problem??
> cheers


I have the V9 and 80PRS. I think it is a great combo. No problems what so ever.


----------



## beachyetti (Oct 5, 2012)

dylan199 said:


> I have the V9 and 80PRS. I think it is a great combo. No problems what so ever.


good to hear, looking at your setup, i imagine it sounds pretty damn sweet. I am building slowly, fitting up a 97 landcuiser wagon. looking at a similar setup to what u run. V9 amp, pair of 6.5 soundstrem tarantula in rear for fill (both already acquired).....then a set of 6.5 splits in front (havnt even started to think about this yet) ....10" slim sub (ditto)......and quite possibly the 80PRS. Full dynamat (without roof) already done. takes time but im getting there. my biggest problem is i live extremely remote...1000km from nearest city (re auto sound store) so all my decisions are based on what mates already have in cruisers, my past installs and research. sometimes makes me head spin!!!

with your 80prs, did u have to earth the RCA jacks at the HU?? any dramas with picasso fuse....hissing etc?

thanks for the feedback...
cheers


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

beachyetti said:


> hmmm...i cant find anywhere on the interweb that says the v9 can take up to 8v, did u speak to Alpine? reason i ask, is i have a new V9 which i was going to match to the pioneer DEH-80PRS. this 'tech' hitch is what i am a bit suss of, and has delayed ANY purchase! hopefully you will have a win, and i will be good to go!!
> can u recommend a better HU match to this amp??
> 
> has anyone else had a similar problem??
> cheers


There's nothing online saying that. This was directly from a Alpint rep, as I already stated. 

IMO theres no better, besides the 99RS, but that's 3-way active + sub.


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

dylan199 said:


> What is you sub gain set to on the amp? I was having the same problem and it turned out to be the sub gain being a **** hair too high (just over half way). I then set it with a dmm (don't want to hear it guys, lol) and haven't had a problem since.


It's set at the normal position, probably a bit high, but I will be fine tuning that as well today.


----------



## beachyetti (Oct 5, 2012)

bigguy2010 said:


> There's nothing online saying that. This was directly from a Alpint rep, as I already stated.
> 
> IMO theres no better, besides the 99RS, but that's 3-way active + sub.


sorry mate, didnt mean to sound like i was doubting you, not at all. good to know. i hope you have a win with your fine tuning today....look forward to hearing the results


----------



## Iron Maiden (Jul 13, 2008)

robert_wrath said:


> Does the fuse amps in the distribution block match that of the Alpine mini amp fuse?


Uh oh...........My amps total fusage is 180. However Dblock is 250.

If I am correcet this means I could fry my system without fuse breakage


----------



## Iron Maiden (Jul 13, 2008)

dylan199 said:


> What is you sub gain set to on the amp? I was having the same problem and it turned out to be the sub gain being a **** hair too high (just over half way). I then set it with a dmm (don't want to hear it guys, lol) and haven't had a problem since.



Wow half way My sub's amp is only at 3, when I try 4 volt, which I believe matches the Pxa h701 output puts out, amp gets warm and has event went into warning mode.

Any way, not highjacking, just anxious to see a fix for this gentleman.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

bigguy2010 said:


> Correct, sub level. I keep it this way so when I change genres or even songs I adjust accordingly. I'm just not into "loud" bass, that's the reason it's usually down. There is plenty of music I will listen to it at 0. I don't agree with maxing it out, 0 seems logical to me.


The reason I suggested to raise/max the sub level was because you mentioned, "sub hardly beats."


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

bigguy2010 said:


> I recently bought a Alpine PDX-V9 brand new and am having some issues with it. I rarely listen to my setup at full tilt, but I've never had this problem before. When I turn my 800PRS up to 55-60 the V9 goes into protect.


1. Check the impedance of each connection to the V9's speaker outputs, at the plugs
2. Confirm that you've got the speaker plugs wired correctly, and there are no stray wires that might be touching each other.


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

Brian Steele said:


> 1. Check the impedance of each connection to the V9's speaker outputs, at the plugs
> 2. Confirm that you've got the speaker plugs wired correctly, and there are no stray wires that might be touching each other.


Will do as soon as I can find my meter. There's no strays, I did each one individually, and it doesn't matter which way you plug them in, according to the manual.


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

Checked the impedance at the plugs, tweets, mids and sub all at 3.9-4.1 ohm. 

IMO this amp just can't handle the signal voltage from my 800PRS. I turned down the tweet gain to 0, and my sub gain down just a bit. Can't seem to get the V9 to do it now, of course.


----------



## beachyetti (Oct 5, 2012)

damn.....no good, like i say iwas looking forward to buying a deh-80 myself. not sure if u already said, but did u earth the rcas at the HU??
i hope u can sort it mate, if u do, be sure to post ur remedy.
good luck,
cheer


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

beachyetti said:


> damn.....no good, like i say iwas looking forward to buying a deh-80 myself. not sure if u already said, but did u earth the rcas at the HU??
> i hope u can sort it mate, if u do, be sure to post ur remedy.
> good luck,
> cheer


I would still buy it for sure, or the 800PRS. I haven't done the ground trick yet, I've never had this problem with other amps, so I doubt that's the issue. I adjusted my gains and that seemed to help. I haven't had much time to test and gather results, but I think it's fixed for the time being.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

bigguy2010 said:


> Checked the impedance at the plugs, tweets, mids and sub all at 3.9-4.1 ohm.
> 
> IMO this amp just can't handle the signal voltage from my 800PRS. I turned down the tweet gain to 0, and my sub gain down just a bit. Can't seem to get the V9 to do it now, of course.


Too much input Voltage would not cause this.


----------



## Bart3142 (Mar 9, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> Too much input Voltage would not cause this.


 I'm having same problem with my pdx-m6 I got a Phoenix gold line driver running in to it and when I turn the switch on amp to 1-8volts it hardly put any bass out off the sub I disconnect the line driver and it still does the same please help.


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> Too much input Voltage would not cause this.


Well, please enlighten me as to what it is then. I only have the problem at high volumes. So from what I know, its either to high of input voltage or the signal is clipping. The reason I say this is because EVERYTHING is the same as before, besides the amp.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Bad amp most likely.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

bigguy2010 said:


> Well, please enlighten me as to what it is then. I only have the problem at high volumes. So from what I know, its either to high of input voltage or the signal is clipping. The reason I say this is because EVERYTHING is the same as before, besides the amp.



Your electrical probably can't handle the draw that your amplifier is pulling thus causing it to go into protect.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

didnt see this mentioned but I would double check all your grounds, check at the grounding source and in the distribution blocks if you are using them for ground also. That could cause this to occur at high volumes.


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> Your electrical probably can't handle the draw that your amplifier is pulling thus causing it to go into protect.


I've ran bigger setups in the past, with no problems like this, or any other issues. I've never had any major problems with my work or installs.


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

Tnutt19 said:


> didnt see this mentioned but I would double check all your grounds, check at the grounding source and in the distribution blocks if you are using them for ground also. That could cause this to occur at high volumes.


Already done this, again same ground I was using before.


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> Bad amp most likely.


Well then Alpine is in a world of hurt, I know I'm not the only one having problems, and it's not just V9's.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

bigguy2010 said:


> I've ran bigger setups in the past, with no problems like this, or any other issues. I've never had any major problems with my work or installs.



Have you tried installing the amplifier on another car? This will narrow down the amplifier being the problem.


----------



## beachyetti (Oct 5, 2012)

gday......seems the v9s are hit and miss. and i just bought one! with regard to the power problem.....is there a chance the battery has dropped a cell?? this can sometimes not be an obvious problem. where i live there is no bitumen roads, all dirt and corrugations. quite often a battery can be sick....and i am none the wiser ....until each individual cell is checked. it may not show as a voltage problem.
it is just a thought......if you have not already checked. i have my fingers crossed for u


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> Have you tried installing the amplifier on another car? This will narrow down the amplifier being the problem.


No, not yet. I don't know anyone with a active setup thats close or that has the same radio, etc. Not really a possible option.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

you try swapping subs?

BTW, I have had nothing but bad luck with pdx's.

Dont they have a gain switch for low/high? All I know is I was getting no bass until I changed it to low and raised gain to the max on thedeck and 600.1 and used ther ruxcontroller to adjust.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

bigguy2010 said:


> No, not yet. I don't know anyone with a active setup thats close or that has the same radio, etc. Not really a possible option.


It doesn't have to be the same setup to check operation. Just swap it into another car and have at it. If it's a sub channel issue that's really the only channel you need to test. If you do the swap and it doesn't replicate THEN connect the other channels but it doesn't have to be an active component set. Just whatever is in the car to load the channels. I'd even bridge the mains for the test to stress the amp more.


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

tyroneshoes said:


> you try swapping subs?
> 
> BTW, I have had nothing but bad luck with pdx's.
> 
> Dont they have a gain switch for low/high? All I know is I was getting no bass until I changed it to low and raised gain to the max on thedeck and 600.1 and used ther ruxcontroller to adjust.


Nope, dont have a second one to try it with. 

The V9 doesn't, but the F-series does. So the F6, and F4.


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> It doesn't have to be the same setup to check operation. Just swap it into another car and have at it. If it's a sub channel issue that's really the only channel you need to test. If you do the swap and it doesn't replicate THEN connect the other channels but it doesn't have to be an active component set. Just whatever is in the car to load the channels. I'd even bridge the mains for the test to stress the amp more.


To replicate the symtom, yes it does. If I threw it in a car with some cheap radio and no mids or tweets, just a sub, that is solving nothing. If it goes into protect it'd be a dead give away, yes, but other wise, I'm chasing my tail.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

That's all you're trying to get it to do!!! You're not checking the crossover or anything! Jesus... Just sit back and realize that some of us have been doing this for a while and _might_, just maybe, know what the **** we're talking about. For ****'s sake...


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

bigguy2010 said:


> To replicate the symtom, yes it does. If I threw it in a car with some cheap radio and no mids or tweets, just a sub, that is solving nothing. If it goes into protect it'd be a dead give away, yes, but other wise, I'm chasing my tail.


You telling me you post on this board and you dont have an amp or 20 laying around to swap in?

Let alone a spare sub..... I dont understand


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

bigguy2010 said:


> To replicate the symtom, yes it does. If I threw it in a car with some cheap radio and no mids or tweets, just a sub, that is solving nothing. If it goes into protect it'd be a dead give away, yes, but other wise, I'm chasing my tail.


Noticed you're rejecting some of the advice that is being given. That's not going to get you nowhere. Just go out and try it won't cost you nothing but a bit of time.


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

Outside testing; sub unplugged from the amp and sub rca's unplugged. Gains at "nom" position. Amp still goes into protect. So probably not the sub channel. More to follow!

Update! Did the same as above with mids and tweets. Amp only goes into protect with tweets hooked up. Just ran the mids, and no problems. I'm goin to test the sub just to double check.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Try swapping your ground first but overall, bad amp is my diagnosis. I would just return or exchange it.


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

tyroneshoes said:


> Try swapping your ground first but overall, bad amp is my diagnosis. I would just return or exchange it.


Looks to be my left tweet. Narrowed it down to tweets, and can't get the v9 to protect on my right tweet, on either channel. But it protects with my left tweet on either channel, with either RCA.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

bigguy2010 said:


> Looks to be my left tweet. Narrowed it down to tweets, and can't get the v9 to protect on my right tweet, on either channel. But it protects with my left tweet on either channel, with either RCA.


Hook up your home speakers. See if that solves it.


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

tyroneshoes said:


> Hook up your home speakers. See if that solves it.


I have entire system running, minus my left tweet and no problems. The tweets sounded different, L and R, during testing. The right sounded normal and didn't have much break up. The left on the other hand was very shinny and didn't even sound like the same tweet. So the amp is fine, it wasn't a rca voltage problem, or 12+ problem, just a bad tweeter. 

I did repair the leads on these tweets a few months back, before they went into the car again. I might have gotten this bad one a little too hot or could be a bad soldier connection.


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> That's all you're trying to get it to do!!! You're not checking the crossover or anything! Jesus... Just sit back and realize that some of us have been doing this for a while and _might_, just maybe, know what the **** we're talking about. For ****'s sake...


I checked crossovers, they're where they should be. I've been doing this for over 10 years, I know what I'm doing. This is the first problem I've ever had. I know what I'm doing, thanks.


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

tyroneshoes said:


> You telling me you post on this board and you dont have an amp or 20 laying around to swap in?
> 
> Let alone a spare sub..... I dont understand


Sorry I don't have a bunch of extra gear sitting around. Maybe you do, and good for you.


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> Your electrical probably can't handle the draw that your amplifier is pulling thus causing it to go into protect.





quality_sound said:


> Bad amp most likely.


Not the case.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok, so get some new tweet(s) and stop being all grumpypants. I have over a dozen Im wiling to sell.


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

tyroneshoes said:


> Ok, so get some new tweet(s) and stop being all grumpypants. I have over a dozen Im wiling to sell.


I'm just going to build some horns over the next few months. Not grumpy man, just wanted to a have a normal conversation about gear. I wasn't getting all tired up in a bunch like others. I know what I'm talking about, and I was wrong on some accounts. So doing what was recommended, would have gotten me no where.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Ill throw a ****in shoe at you


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

bigguy2010 said:


> I checked crossovers, they're where they should be. I've been doing this for over 10 years, I know what I'm doing. This is the first problem I've ever had. I know what I'm doing, thanks.



For ****'s sake. you can't even follow the advice we're giving you. I KNOW there's nothing wrong with the crossovers. YOU are the one that thinks you can only troubleshoot by placing the amp into another system that's exactly like yours. All we're looking for is some known good gear to connect to. 

If you're going to disregard all the advice given, then DON'T ****ING POST ABOUT THE GOD DAMNED PROBLEM. You seem think you have this covered so **** it. I'm out.


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

tyroneshoes said:


> Ill throw a ****in shoe at you


LOL now that's funny! :laugh:

Reminds me of Austin Powers, with that short, fat, Asian dude, that throws the shoe. 

Anyhow, time to go buy some tools. Gotta cut some wood!


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> For ****'s sake. you can't even follow the advice we're giving you. I KNOW there's nothing wrong with the crossovers. YOU are the one that thinks you can only troubleshoot by placing the amp into another system that's exactly like yours. All we're looking for is some known good gear to connect to.
> 
> If you're going to disregard all the advice given, then DON'T ****ING POST ABOUT THE GOD DAMNED PROBLEM. You seem think you have this covered so **** it. I'm out.


Well if I would have placed the amp into another system I would have never found out it was my tweeter. So, it would have gotten me no where. 

The reason I wasn't following your advice is because I don't have another vehicle or gear to test. AND if I did, I never would have replicated the problem. So what's your point? 

I know the gear I have is just fine, unless some magic fairy came and spread magic fairy dust on it. I disregarded the tweeter repair I did, never thought re-soldiering terminals would **** anything up, guess it did. 

Again NOT disregarding any information, that's why we're all here. Just trying to make conversation and help others that might be having the same issue. Apparently someone **** in your Cheerio's, or you can't handle having a normal discussion. I'm personally glad you've decided to remove yourself, at least you have some self control.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

bigguy2010 said:


> Well if I would have placed the amp into another system I would have never found out it was my tweeter. So, it would have gotten me no where.
> 
> The reason I wasn't following your advice is because I don't have another vehicle or gear to test. AND if I did, I never would have replicated the problem. So what's your point?
> 
> ...



Actually, using the amplifier on another vehicle would have tested the amplifier to see if it was at fault or if it were something else which would have eventually led to the tweeter being at fault.


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> Actually, using the amplifier on another vehicle would have tested the amplifier to see if it was at fault or if it were something else which would have eventually led to the tweeter being at fault.


I'll agree with that, but that involves a lot more work, then what I did. 

I just used process of elimination and found out about the tweeter that way. 

So just so there's no confusion and EVERYONE understands, here's what I did. 

1. Unplugged sub wires, and sub RCA's. Everything else still connected. Amp still went into protect.

2. Unplugged mids, and mids RCA's. Everything else still connected. Amp still went into protect.

3. Plugged mids, and mids RCA's back in and unplugged tweets, and tweets RCA's. Amp NO longer went into protect.

4. Unplugged mids, and mids RCA's, and plugged in the sub. Amp didn't go into protect. 

5. Unplugged sub, plugged in tweets, tested, protect. So I figured it was the tweets.

6. Replicated the protect a few times on different music, with ONLY tweets connected and playing. Went into protect every time. 

7. So I unplugged the right tweeter, still went into protect. 

8. Unplugged the left tweeter and plugged back in the right, NO protect. 

9. Swapped the left tweet to the right channel, along with it's respective RCA, still protect.

10. Tried the left tweeter with the right RCA, and the right channel, still protect. 

11. Switched the left tweet back to the left channel and used right RCA, still protect. 

12. Just to cover my ass, I did all this with the right tweet, and amp never went into protect. 

So that is how I got to the conclusion of it being my left tweet.

Also for ****s and gigs, plugged in all the RCA's and no speakers, obviously amp didn't go into protect. 

And being that I found the problem with the tweet, this would disprove all claims of "bad amp", "not enough power", etc.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

LOVE IT! Bush needed to be hit with more then a shoe!


----------



## juanymunoz (Feb 14, 2014)

I have the same problems I have deh 800prs with Alpine pdx9 and raplaced under 1 year use.I switched fRom JL audio hd 900 I had two already I 'm beginnig to think is somethin g wrong with the HU.What do you think the problem is?


----------



## DeadstickDuck (Mar 14, 2014)

Alpine PDX-V9 issue..... Se as 4ch plus sub out.

Newly installed and find ch.3 only puts out 2.6V while setting the gain. Also, Ch 1-2 only puts out Mono....wtf?

Is ch.3 somehow bad and causing an issue with ch 1/2 output to mono? 

I unplug the amp and connect to my deck harness and all 4 ch work flawlessly and sounds perfect and clear...

What can it be? Bad amplifier out of the box?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

DeadstickDuck said:


> Alpine PDX-V9 issue..... Se as 4ch plus sub out.
> 
> Newly installed and find ch.3 only puts out 2.6V while setting the gain. Also, Ch 1-2 only puts out Mono....wtf?
> 
> ...


you really should start your own thread 

how do you know that channel 1,2 are mono? does only 1 input control both channels?

can you explain more how you have it connected? RCAs, what HU outputs go to which amp inputs? how are the speakers wired?


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

Just out of curiosity does your amp have a switch for low or high voltage pre-out inputs?


----------



## DeadstickDuck (Mar 14, 2014)

Ch.1 (Front L) 4ohm Focal K2 Power 165KF 2-way using crossover
Ch.2 (Front R) 4ohm Focal K2 Power 165KF 2-way using crossover
Ch.3 (Rear R) 4ohm Hertz HCX 165 2-way
Ch.4 (Rear L) 4ohm Hertz HCX 165 2-way
Sub out

Alpine v9
Ch.1 full range set 28.5v gain @1000hz for @80w
Ch.2 full range set 28.5v gain @1000hz for @80w
Ch.3 full range but setting gain to 28.5v I get a max of 2.5~2.6v......weird!
Ch.4 full range set 28.5v gain @1000hz for @80w
Sub set 120hz cutoff 2ohm to a pair of 8" subs 32v for @500w

Fronts run mono. I can play a test CD and Left/Center/Right playback I get no change in stage and the speakers sound hollow. So I tested for reverse polarity on one channel, nope.... they are correct.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

DeadstickDuck said:


> Ch.1 (Front L) 4ohm Focal K2 Power 165KF 2-way using crossover
> Ch.2 (Front R) 4ohm Focal K2 Power 165KF 2-way using crossover
> Ch.3 (Rear R) 4ohm Hertz HCX 165 2-way
> Ch.4 (Rear L) 4ohm Hertz HCX 165 2-way
> ...


sounds like ch3 is dead, definately send it back.

BTW, that doesnt mean it is mono, just means your stage is not optimal. pull the left-front RCA off the amplifier, does the left-front speaker go out? repeat for right-front. If they are receiving a stereo signal from the HU and the corresponding RCAs effect only the channels they are plugged into, then it is in stereo. The fact that it sounds bad has nothing to do with it.


----------



## DeadstickDuck (Mar 14, 2014)

Here are the current setings


----------



## DeadstickDuck (Mar 14, 2014)

I flipped all the switches and turned all the pots a few times to work their contacts. Some reason ch.3 works now. 
Also reversed polarity on my ch.1 and ch.2 by flipping the Alpine pole connector 180°..... my rear channels are now reversed polarity to the fronrs. I now have stereo separation. Playing a test i get all left or all right speaker on some YouTube sound tests, and others it just sounds mono.... or the center sound never goes away, giving a mono effect.


----------

